# Box Freestone mine



## urbexsouth (Mar 4, 2016)

A visit to box quarty


----------



## krela (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey there,

Great posts, but would you mind putting a space between each picture? It's very difficult to view without it.

Thanks!


----------



## urbexsouth (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry thanks for the info 1st time posting on here i will put the space on thanks again

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tazong (Mar 4, 2016)

If you tell me you have taken this on your phone - i am throwing my camera out of the window.
great pictures.


----------



## urbexsouth (Mar 4, 2016)

No not these would be good if i could thou save lugging all the gear around with me : )

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

Great stuff


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 5, 2016)

Lovely photos and a great little report thanks


----------



## ReverendJT (Mar 5, 2016)

urbexsouth said:


> No not these would be good if i could thou save lugging all the gear around with me : )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hard work eh? My tripod (and knees) took a battering in that mine. Great report!


----------



## urbexsouth (Mar 5, 2016)

ReverendJT said:


> Hard work eh? My tripod (and knees) took a battering in that mine. Great report!


Oh yes i took a battering too this was hard work as my 1st time on anything like this so had a very overloaded backpack to but was worth every bruise glad you like the pics : )

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbexsouth (Mar 5, 2016)

Thank you all for the positive comments it means a lot 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice pics! Interesting lighting too - looks like you've got some kind of old skool incandescent light! What's with the barbed wire, that's a bit evil looking!


----------



## Conrad (Mar 5, 2016)

Cool report and photos. Like Jim said it would be interesting to know whats behind the barbed wire.


----------



## urbexsouth (Mar 5, 2016)

The barbed wire and beyond is all mod work as you follow past the large amounts of barbed wire it brings you to the famous red door which is all part of the mod burlington bunker

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbexsouth (Mar 5, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Nice pics! Interesting lighting too - looks like you've got some kind of old skool incandescent light! What's with the barbed wire, that's a bit evil looking!


Lighting was just a hand held torch but I to was chuffed at the way the pic came out it was my first attempt at light painting : )

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad (Mar 5, 2016)

urbexsouth said:


> The barbed wire and beyond is all mod work as you follow past the large amounts of barbed wire it brings you to the famous red door which is all part of the mod burlington bunker
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Very cool stuff


----------



## smiler (Mar 5, 2016)

I liked that, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2016)

Love this place, there was a choir in the Cathedral when we went, sounded gorgeous.. great pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Cracking photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 7, 2016)

Cracking photos.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 7, 2016)

Just to echo everyone one else really .... a quality report with some quality pics as well !!! Underground is deffos the place to be ... ! Unbelievably have still not done this place yet and its only down the road. Will have to get it done ASAP.


----------

